
Carol Dweck Revisits the 'Growth Mindset' - tokenadult
http://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2015/09/23/carol-dweck-revisits-the-growth-mindset.html
======
tbrownaw
That infographic at the end reeks of bullshit. I'm not completely certain, but
I think it's similar to how comparisons of whatever new project methodology to
the "waterfall model" reek.

.

I thought the optimal state for learning was supposed to be "flow", where
things are interesting and a bit challenging but not so hard that you're
banging your head against the wall?

.

I am not a people person. This doesn't mean I _can 't_ interact with people,
or get better at interacting with people, but it does mean that it takes
significantly more effort vs things I'm naturally better at / more interested
in. This also doesn't mean I'm not good at interacting with people.

.

The article makes it sound like she completely skipped publishing in a
journal, and went straight to her popular-audience book. This can't be
accurate, this series of posts[1] starts by arguing that her paper doesn't
show what it claims to show.

[1] [http://slatestarcodex.com/2015/05/07/growth-
mindset-4-growth...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2015/05/07/growth-
mindset-4-growth-of-office/)

------
feverishaaron
If anyone is interested, she's speaking tonight (10/4) in Palo Alto at the
Oshman Jewish Community Center.

[http://patch.com/california/paloalto/carol-dweck-speak-
palo-...](http://patch.com/california/paloalto/carol-dweck-speak-palo-alto-
oct-4)

------
aik
Interesting points, in particular one about "false growth mindsets": A person
has a fixed mindset about their capability to have a growth mindset, ie. they
feel inadequate for having a fixed mindset, and know that having a growth
mindset is good, and are worried about their own ability to have a growth
mindset, and so say they have a growth mindset to avoid feeling like they
aren't worthy (which is a sign of having a fixed mindset in an area).

------
nxb
Worst is the whole country's cultures who really believe that each person can
only be great at one single thing. Being great at multiple things? Impossible,
right?

~~~
teach
I don't I think I know a single person that thinks a person can only be great
at a single thing. Or that _everyone_ is even great at anything.

I don't who these people are, but they're certainly not in Dweck's article.

~~~
nxb
It's a region-level culture I'm talking about. In this case, I was thinking of
Eastern Europe culture.

You're in for a MASSIVE culture shock, if you ever get employed there. For
this, and many other reasons. The cultural expectations in business are often
the far opposite of that of the US.

Don't forget that individuals and group culture are two distinct things, but
both are very real things. Let's be clear about which one of those we're
talking about.

~~~
teach
I'm a high school teacher in a public school in Austin, TX. I plan to teach at
that school until I retire and write and sell books along the way.

If I ever find myself employed in Eastern Europe then something dramatic will
have happened.

The difference in culture is interesting, though, since I don't have to
live/work there!

